# Bragg Liquid Aminos and Lewis Lab Brewers yeast, excellent natural source for all am



## TJTJ (Apr 30, 2011)

Bragg Live Foods, Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar, Bragg Liquid Aminos,Systemic Enzymes, Bragg Live Organic Food Products, Patricia Bragg, Paul Bragg, Bragg Organic Olive Oil, Bragg Salad Dressings, Bragg Seasonings, Bragg Health Products I use it on my veggies and rice 

Lewis Laboratories International, Ltd. Fabulous Fiber Supplement Facts same and mix it in with my post WO shake 

I really like the taste and is all natural baby!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 5, 2011)

I believe the best way to ingest the necessary building blocks of the human body is with mother natures cookbook. 

Step away from mass producing overseas chemical plants.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 12, 2012)

You guys really should get on this. All natural Amino acid's. both go well on foods. like veggies rice and many more. Why take synthetic when you can get it straight fro the earth. 

*Bragg Liquid Aminos* is a Certified NON-GMO liquid protein concentrate,  derived from healthy soybeans, that contains the following Essential and  Non-essential Amino Acids in naturally occurring amounts:

*16 Amino Acids * 

Alanine
Arginine
Aspartic Acid
Glutamic Acid
Glycine
Histidine
Isoleucine
Leucine
 

Methionine
Phenylalanine
Proline
Serine
Threonine
Tyrosine
Valine
Lysine
And the *Brewers Yeast*


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 13, 2012)

Let's see, the liquid aminos. 160 mg of sodium and 310 mg of amino acids per 1/2 tsp.
So 5 grams of aminos nets you your entire daily allowance of sodium. And a half a teaspoon? Man, that's a miniscule portion.

The brewer's yeast looks okay, especially the vitamin and mineral content. But the amino acid profile is inferior to whey protein, and the cost is 16 bucks for a 16 ounce can, which is 16 portions. So it's a good supplement, but a crappy bang for the buck.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 13, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> Let's see, the liquid aminos. 160 mg of sodium and 310 mg of amino acids per 1/2 tsp.
> So 5 grams of aminos nets you your entire daily allowance of sodium. And a half a teaspoon? Man, that's a miniscule portion.
> 
> The brewer's yeast looks okay, especially the vitamin and mineral content. But the amino acid profile is inferior to whey protein, and the cost is 16 bucks for a 16 ounce can, which is 16 portions. So it's a good supplement, but a crappy bang for the buck.



The liquid amino is basically unfiltered super salty soy sauce. So I only use it as a topping. A few squirts and its great on rice and steamed veggies. Same with the yeast. 

Yea the brewers yeast is pricey but if youre eating right youre already getting all your required nutrients. It just tastes good and peptides cant bound to form specific polypeptides if its missing that one amino. thats when the body just flushes it out. So It a great way to balance your intake of aminos, IMO. 

Its worth looking into.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jan 14, 2012)

True, can't add whey to much because of the taste, so the yeast would add a nice protein boost. Only thing that worries me on the yeast are all the micro minerals. The yeast and a multi would put you way over 100% RDA. Might be no big deal, but I'm not well versed in the body's handling of minerals with sub-milligram RDAs.


----------



## TJTJ (Jan 14, 2012)

ThreeGigs said:


> True, can't add whey to much because of the taste, so the yeast would add a nice protein boost. Only thing that worries me on the yeast are all the micro minerals. The yeast and a multi would put you way over 100% RDA. Might be no big deal, but I'm not well versed in the body's handling of minerals with sub-milligram RDAs.



Eww, whey as a topping on your foods? blah. you crazy mang! 

Well in most cases i would think the body would just piss it out. again if youre eating enough dark greens and color vegetables you should be getting a significant amount of minerals. But that just my opinion. 

IMO most multi vitamins are junk. It all depends on the manufactures quality. But thats for a whole other thread...

Also dont get nutritional yeat and brewers yest mixed up. they vary in their nutritional contents. But both are great. IMO brewers yeast is superior. And all you need is a spoon full(I mix in with my post-WO shake. It has a nutty like flavour) or a sprinkle on your foods and the cost will even out because of how long itll last due to the small serving needed.


----------

